

The 20-Second Modification I Do with Any Mac - _becky
http://blog.whttl.com/2015/01/15/20-second-mac-modification/

======
makecheck
This is nice for a single situation but there is a way to solve the general
problem of "make files go where I want": use Folder Actions.

Basically, you tell the Finder that whenever files show up in Folder A, it
should run a script to process them (e.g. to move all of them to Folder B):

1\. Use Automator to create a Folder Action with a "Move Finder Items" phase
that puts items in the target folder that you want. Actions of this type also
have a source folder setting.

2\. Save the workflow as a Folder Action.

3\. In the Finder, you can then right-click your source folder (including the
Desktop, if you start from your Home folder) and under Services choose "Folder
Actions Setup". The Folder Action that you saved from Automator will now be
available in the list.

Now, whenever anything shows up in the source folder, the script will run to
see what to do.

------
wmf
Great tip, poor title.

